# Malignant Peripheral Nerve Sheath Tumor



## Googs

My 10 year old golden just had a fatty deposit removed. The vet sent it out to be biopsied and it can back as a malignant peripheral nerve sheath tumor. I'm meeting with my vet on Monday but I just wanted to check to see if anyone has been through this and could provide some insight (I do know it's cancer). 

Also, what type of questions I should ask when I meet with my vet. I tend to get nervous at the very word "cancer" and am afraid that I won't know the right questions to ask the vet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry.
Please check this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no experience with this type of cancer, but wanted to say that I'm so sorry. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Way too much cancer on the forum lately!


----------



## PrincessDi

Bumping up


----------



## GoldensInRI

I just did some reading on your dog's diagnosis. I am sure your vet will have some good follow-up information and protocol. 

Excerps follow:
Nerve sheath tumors (NST) are rare in dogs. NSTs may be benign or malignant and originate from the periaxonal Schwann cells (schwannoma) and fibroblasts (neurofibroma/neurofibrosarcoma). NSTs tend to be more common around areas of former injury, generally in the skin and mouth, and are most often found in the docked tail of a dog. The earlier the diagnosis and the more aggressive the surgery, the better the chance for avoiding amputation of a limb. NSTs do not spread but do have a high rate of recurrence in the originally affected area.

Peripheral nerve sheath tumors of the skin are found in older animals. These tumors appear as white, firm nodules which can be either benign or malignant. In dogs, cats, and horses, most are locally infiltrative but do not metastasize. They are similar to fibrosarcoma, most tend to infiltrate surrounding tissues but are slow growing. 

Good luck and I hope you have many more years of good health with your dog!


----------



## newlife64

No info here on that type of cancer, but my thoughts and prayers are with you! The members here are very knowledgable and will be most helpful!


----------



## Claire's Friend

My Princess Erin had a NST. We had it removed when she was 16. It was the size of an egg and she wouldn't have been able to walk soon. So we took the risk. She did really well. The tumor just kind of plopped out and the was no way to go in and get clear margins. They said if it was going to come back, it would in 3 months. 6 months later she was still clear. But we lost her 12 year old Golden sister very suddenly and Erin never got over it. A year from the first removal it was back. We would have tried to remove it again while it was still small, but Erin was so unhappy she got sick, so we gave her back to God instead. I would certainly have the surgery done on a younger dog. Good luck.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Please let us know what your vet tells you. I hope it's something that is easily manageable.


----------



## newlife64

Just checking in to see if there are any new developments. Praying for you all!


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry that the news was not what you had hoped. A similar situation brought us to this forum 9 months ago. 

Aside from the fantastic sticky linked in the reply above, I would ask for a copy of the report so that as you learn things in your research, you can refer to it more readily. 

From my own experience as an owner, the 2 main things, after the tumor diagnosis, you gain from the report are: 
1) were clean margins achieved on all sides (including the deep interior margin)? Ask what is considered a clean margin for PNS tumors as it varies slightly among the different cancers. 

2) what was this tumor's number on the mitotic index and what is the range for PNS tumors? The number indicates the number of cancerous cells in mitosis and the mitotic index numbers are different for different cancers. For instance, in my pup's circumstances, the mitotic index was 1 and more action would be highly recommended at 25 (I think) - but for another cancer action would be recommended at 5. 

That being said, if you are not dealing with an oncologist at this time, seek a referral even if it's just for an opinion. Also, write down your questions and just work through them with your vet.

Finally, this forum has a wealth of knowledge and offers immense support - lean on it.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in to see how your baby is doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope your doggie is doing well.


----------



## Googs

*Got Info from Vet on Chemo Drugs*

Well, I got the information from my vet today. She is going to put Charlie on a low dose of chemotherapy indefinitely. The names of the 2 meds are: cyclophosphamide and piroxicam. Anyone have knowledge of these two medicines? 

I'm really hoping Charlie can handle this medicine because he already has a sensitive stomach. 

Thanks.


----------



## PrincessDi

I don't know anything about the 2 drugs, but have read several kids on here that have tolerated chemo really well. I'm sure someone will chime in that is more knowledgeable. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Bumping up for Charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for sweet Charlie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is Charle doing? Sending my prayers.


----------



## Googs

Thanks everyone for the information, kind words, and prayers. 

Charlie seems to be doing really well!! I finally found someplace that will make his chemo medicine (and it won’t cost a crazy amount). He’s been on the meds for 2 weeks now and goes to the vet tomorrow for a blood work checkup…..keeping my fingers crossed that it will come back fine. I’ve also switched him to grain free food plus he only gets healthy treats (loves a little bit of sweet potato). He really seems like a new dog….perky than he's been in awhile and hasn’t had diarrhea for a week plus. I’m hoping and praying that things continue to go well!


----------



## monarchs_joy

I must have missed your thread and just saw this! So glad that Charlie is doing well and tolerating the chemo. Many prayers for you both!


----------



## Evie

Cheers for Charlie! Glad he's feeling well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Charlie is doing well, sending my prayers and best wishes. Keep up with what you are doing.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you both as well. Sending thoughts and prayers that Charlie is doing well and healing.


----------



## MyPuppyLove

*Malignant Peripheral Nerve Sheath Tumor of the Brain*

What began seven months ago as Idiopathic Canine Epilepsy (with a suspected brain tumor), turned into an MRI, and then there was a diagnosis of a probable Meningioma tumor of the frontal right hemisphere of the brain.

Medications progressed to two anti-seizure meds (one 2xday and, the other 3xday), an anti-depressant, prednisone, and L-Carnitine and L-Taurine supplement, I stumbled on a Clinical Trial for Vitamin B1, and a Zantac 2xday

Dogs with Meningioma and Glioma tumors at the University of Minnesota, After review of the MRI, conducted by the University of Pennsylvania, Sea Ray was accepted into the Clinical Trial.

I am a Professional Caregiver. My plan was to save enough money to pay for private surgery, but my client passed away, and I made the more difficult choice for the Clinical trial, realizing there was a 50% chance Sea Ray would receive placebo, instead of the real immunotherapy vaccine. All dogs in the Clinical Trial have brain surgery.

We arrived in Minneapolis on April 30th, had a pre-op exam on May 1, and surgery was at 9:30am, Friday May 2nd. Surgery took three hours. It was the largest Meningioma tumor ever seen in a dog. Sea Ray responded well after surgery, and was released from the hospital on Saturday, May 3rd, We started the journey home on Monday, May 5th, and all was well. Vaccines for the Clinical Trial would be arriving in 13 days, on Thursday, May 15th. The box arrived and we followed directions for storage until the next day.

At 8:00pm on Thursday, I got a call from the surgeon. The Pathology report, which was conducted twice, identified the tumor as a Malignant Peripheral Nerve Sheath Tumor. Apparently, Sea Ray is the only dog recorded to have a MNST of the brain.

Needless to say, Sea Ray is no longer in the Clinical Trial for Meningioma Tumors. Prognosis is not known, so no one knows what to expect, least of all me.

The surgeon, and her staff is making Sea Ray her own special vaccine, which will be fortified with ingredients to boost her immune system. The University of Minnesota has been doing this type of treatment with great success. The team of Dr. Elizabeth Pluhar and Dr. Matthew Hunt have made miraculous contributions to brain tumor research. Everything looks promising.

I don't know what the future holds for Sea Ray, but I know in my heart that the University of Minnesota is one of the best Veterinary Colleges in the world. I also know they will do their very best to save Sea Ray's life. Right now, Sea Ray is doing very well. I am not doing so well, emotionally, but am trying to keep a calm atmosphere to promote calmness for my Puppy Love. On top of all this, I am out of work, and when my client died, I lost my home and have to find a new job and a new place to live by July 1st, with very little money and not a lot of options for me. Sea Ray is my Service Dog, and we are inseparable. I adopted her 3 years ago.

If anyone reading this post is willing to pray, Sea Ray and I welcome all prayers for her health and long life, and we thank you in advance.

Additionally, if any readers have a dog with a Meningioma or Glioma Tumor, there are still openings in the Clinical trial. There is also funding available to help offset expenses. I urge you to contact them right away.

The number for information on the Clinical Trial is: 612-624-2485

My prayers are with all of you and the pups.

Catherine and Sea Ray


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Catherine and Sea Ray, welcome to the forum, I am sorry that your first post is not the happy one. I would suggest you open new thread so we can be with you on your journey. Sending good vibes, you and your girl are in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I am so, so sorry, after reading your post, I have no words, I am speechless, but can offer positive thoughts and prayers. There are many good people in this forum, hopefully someone can offer assistance in some form. I might add that perhaps this should be a new thread, or maybe I am not reading complete thread correctly(?)


----------



## MyPuppyLove

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Catherine and Sea Ray, welcome to the forum, I am sorry that your first post is not the happy one. I would suggest you open new thread so we can be with you on your journey. Sending good vibes, you and your girl are in my prayers. Hugs.


I will set up a new thread...if I can figure out how...I must be having a blonde moment right now. Thanks for your kind words...I need a lot of gentleness right now.

Catherine


----------



## MyPuppyLove

*Many Thanks*



Rookie's Dad said:


> I am so, so sorry, after reading your post, I have no words, I am speechless, but can offer positive thoughts and prayers. There are many good people in this forum, hopefully someone can offer assistance in some form. I might add that perhaps this should be a new thread, or maybe I am not reading complete thread correctly(?)


 
Moral support is pretty important to me now...I will transfer my comment to a new thread, and thought that was what I had done. As the savvy as I am, I managed to miss the boat!

Sorrow is a natural reaction to someone's dilemma. The good news is Sea Ray is still alive, and the enemy is the unknown, because advanced veterinary medicine doesn't have any stats on this never-before-discovered tumor in a dog's brain. More good news is that the University of Minnesota is making a special vaccine for Sea Ray and I have high hopes it will kill any cells left behind and be the immunotherapy wonder drug she needs to survive.

Hopefully, I will have the thread up later today.

Thanks again,

Catherine and Sea Ray


----------



## tikiandme

Good luck to you and Sea Ray. I hope the vaccine works and you have a lot more time together.


----------



## MyPuppyLove

Sea Ray had a MPNST (Malignant Peripheral Nerve Sheath Tumor of the _*brain*_.)

Note: *There has never been a Malignant Peripheral Nerve Sheath Tumor of the brain ever found in a dog*. 

As a matter of fact, the location of this tumor was the frontal lobe, where Meningioma tumors are found. It looked EXACTLY like a Meningioma tumor, and only a final Pathology report could confirm the diagnosis of MPNST.

The prognosis for Sea Ray is unknown, because it has never been studied in the brain, until it was found in my dog. My veterinary surgeon doesn't have any information on this, so its the blind leading the blind. Everyone is hoping for the best -- most of all, me.

There is nothing, anywhere, on these tumors in the brain. It is unknown territory.

I do so appreciate the concern for me and Sea Ray. As I learn about this tumor, I will post what I know.

My dog is the guinea pig (the test case, if you will), and I pray that the specialized immunotherapy vaccine, made from her very own tumor cells, will reveal a cure.

I do know that God is good...and I will trust Him, in all things.

Catherine and Sea Ray


----------



## MyPuppyLove

Dear TikiandMe.

Thanks for your good wishes....they are much appreciated 

Catherine and Sea Ray


----------

